# creating an artificial swarm from tbh



## ineclipse (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, I just - at the very same moment as you, posted a new thread with almost the same exact situation! A crowded TBH with multiple queen cells in which I cannot find the existing queen, and am wondering whether to try exactly what you did. (I also have a second hive with just one queen cell - capped, but a very strong queen. Not sure what to think about that one.)
Looking forward to see what anyone has to say here and to my post.
Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi John,

If the queen cells were capped, then they've likely already swarmed. You should put them all back together and crush all but a couple of the best queen cells, in order to reduce the chance of afterswarms.

If they're not capped, then you need to find that original queen, and put her, some brood and some honey into her own hive. Then crush all but a couple of the best queen cells and leave them with the original hive. The crushing is supposed to minimize afterswarms. Then you wait for the new queen to emerge, mate and begin laying.

You can look up "walk away split" or "making splits" for more information.

Perhaps others with more experience can chime in on this. I wonder myself about crushing queen cells, and how best to choose which to leave, or if others approach the whole thing differently.

Adam


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

i am absolutely sure they have not swarmed yet, even though the queen cells are capped, I was somewhat surprised that no swarms have issued yet with capped queen cells as they usually swarm just as they are capped. Weather has been perfect for swarming too. I may have intervened just in time. John


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

It could work but they could still decide to swarm if the queen is on the old stand with queen cells. Have a look in the hive on the new stand, it should have a low enough population that the queen should be easier to see. If you don't see her it might be best to switch hive locations.


----------

